# De donde puedo extraer una resistencia de 47k a 5 watts



## danielmadrid (Nov 19, 2012)

Hola que tal.

Tengo que conseguir unas resistencias de 47 k a 5 watts para realizar un proyecto de un sensor de luz para alumbrado en casa, (para la casa de mis papás) y ya conseguí el diagrama y el material a excepción de estas resistencias, porque en la tienda de electrónica donde compre todo me dijeron que ya se les habían acabado y que no sabían hasta cuando las tendrían y en otras tiendas me dijeron que ya no vendían esas resistencias.

En casos como estos lo que he hecho ha sido desarmar aparatos descompuesto y encontrar los dispositivos que me faltan, pero en esta ocasión no se donde se utilizan estas resistencias.

¿Alguien me podría aconsejar que hacer o donde las puedo conseguir o que puedo desarmar para extraerlas de ahí (si es que me conviene)?

Soy de Puebla, México

Muchas gracias a todos y buen día.


----------



## Pelelalo (Nov 19, 2012)

¿Qué tal compra online? Yo resistencias de 5Watts las he conseguido de alguna impresora, pero sacar varias y de ese valor concreto lo veo dificil.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 19, 2012)

La placa del tubo de los televisores viejos tiene 3 de entre 12 a 18 k 5 W , si las ponés en serie


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 19, 2012)

danielmadrid dijo:


> Hola que tal.
> 
> Tengo que conseguir unas resistencias de 47 k a 5 watts para realizar un proyecto de un sensor de luz para alumbrado en casa, ........



 Tal vez viendo el circuito se te podría aconsejar sobre como reemplazarla por otra cosa mas fácil de conseguir.


----------



## danielmadrid (Nov 19, 2012)

Este es el circuito!
Gracias a todos por contestar y ojala y que con el circuito alguien me pudiera decir que hacer jeje.
Buen dia a todos.



DOSMETROS dijo:


> La placa del tubo de los televisores viejos tiene 3 de entre 12 a 18 k 5 W , si las ponés en serie



Que tan vieja tiene que ser la tele?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 19, 2012)

Cualquier televisor mas o menos viejo de TRC


----------



## elaficionado (Nov 19, 2012)

Hola.

Usa una resistencia de 50K -5W (ó 5 resistencias de 10K - 1W, en serie).
5 resistencia de 9.1K - 1W + 1.5K - 0.5W, en serie
3 resistencia de 15K-2W + 2K-0.5W en serie
3 resistencia de 12K-2W +11K-2W, en serie

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 19, 2012)

El transistor 2N2907 tiene invertido Colector con Emisor y me parece que el valor de la resistencia de *47KΩ es incorrecto.*

*Edit:*

Si se reemplaza el capacitor C1 por otro de 330nF (334) se puede eliminar la resistencia.

Algo así:

​
*Edit:*
Dependiendo del consumo del relee, se puede reducir el valor de C1 a 220nF 400V


----------

